# Mercedes W210 Sidepost ? help needed ASAP



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys.

So here is the deal, I was contacted a long time ago about doing a Jeep Grand Cherokee for a man I know really well, the Jeep went away and he got a Mercedes instead and wants it done ASAP (witch wont be until the first weekend in July)

The car is nice and swirly and thats no problem for me, I've got the CYC EP800 and 3M triplets w/3M triplets pads to work with.

The problem I face is that the sideposts or what ever you call them are made of some kind of aluminum or wrapped in aluminum vinyl. It feels like aluminum but I'm just not sure. I need to know what material it is and maybe what type of products can be used on it. He has been waiting for a long time and I want to get it spot on for him.

I don't have a pic of the car but I found a pic of the same body with painted sideposts on google its the thing between the front and back doors sorry but I don't know the exact word for this stuff... Maybe I can take a quick photo tomorrow with my phone if he's at work if that would help 










Thanks in advance for any advice you guys can give me.

Best Regards

Ingo


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You could try Clearkote Vanilla which is what I use on my BMW shadow line trim and I get fantastic results from it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217161

Or 3M Scratch Remover which is also very good for the chrome trims.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

It's not painted it looks like brushed aluminum with chrome trimmings but I'm not sure if its real aluminum or not. I have an Aluminum polish but I don't want to use aluminum polish on a vinyl wrap job if it is in fact vinyl. Hoping that someone could give an advice on if the W210 came with brushed aluminum side posts things as an option but thanks anyway


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Can simply be called door pillars some may refer to as exterior A pillars. Or door pillar finishers.
Try a magnet to see if metal or alloy.
They could be screwed on by screw under the rubbers like most cars but some are glued on.
Bilt hamber auto balm is getting mentioned for using on these type of trims.
Also the autobrite cherry glaze etc.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They came with a brushed interior trim option cant see the exterior trim been a wrap not on such a prestige badge.... Stand to be corrected though.
Since the trim should wrap around the pillar you could possibly find an out of site spot behind a rubber to test on???
There must be someone on here in the know for sure...


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah thats what I'm hoping, but I can always try the aluminum polish on an unnseeable spot like you say 

Thanks alot, I did not know that they were A: Screwed on B: Called door pillars so thanks for that


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ingo said:


> Yeah thats what I'm hoping, but I can always try the aluminum polish on an unnseeable spot like you say
> 
> Thanks alot, I did not know that they were A: Screwed on B: Called door pillars so thanks for that


Most are screwed on but have heard some are glued on but even glued they should still be proper brushed finish.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

On Mine they are carbon wrapped, open the door, you'll see they are held in place with screws at bottom and at top :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Door pillar trims , once i found out how much they are from Mercedes i removed them all on my w210 estate and sprayed them satin black

They are plastic coated steel, i had one rust and replaced under warranty

Wrapping is probably a better idea though , they are a pain in the butt to remove and refit

Not a great pic i know


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I was just about to say that Bouncer would be a good point of contact on this..


----------

